# Whatever Happened to Kozlow?



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I used to be a regular on this board from Va. When I first got interested in fishing in Florida, Kozlow gave me some excellent advice. He used to post quite a bit, but I haven't seen him post recently. Where are you Koz and where can I buy a dozen bucktail jigs for 10$ like the locals do in Sebastian?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah...was wondering myself...hope all is well...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I was thinking about asking that awhile ago*

but I chickened out 
Emanuel might know. I think he went over recently.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21925



> 11/04/05
> Spent the night at Kozlow's house, got some pizza, and watched Monster Shark Tournament before passing out. Wished Jerry could have come out to fish but work got in his way.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

He's still around, just really busy. He has alot of stuff going on in his personal life that has kept him from fishing and participating on the board, that's all I can say.

I will say that he's alive and well. I'm going to get him away from everything one of these days and take him fishing.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

emanuel said:


> He's still around, just really busy. He has alot of stuff going on in his personal life that has kept him from fishing and participating on the board, that's all I can say.
> 
> I will say that he's alive and well. I'm going to get him away from everything one of these days and take him fishing.


What's her name?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hahahaha. I think he's got more on his plate than that right now...But I'm not sure what her name is.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I am around lurking here and there gentlemen.
Been busy with a few things but still have the itch to fish.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Glad to Hear From You Koz*

Thanks for the reply. Merry Christmas and I hope you have a great 2006. Great to hear that you still have an itch to fish. Is that your daughter? Just kidding. She definitely ain't flat.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I'm back


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

welcome back Koz


----------



## TnRebel (Oct 23, 2013)

welcome back ole salt


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Kozlow said:


> I'm back


Now there's a man who knows how to make an entrance--answer a thread asking where he is from *9 years ago*. Really great to see you back!


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Well dang...............x2 on that one.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Welcome back Koz!


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

If there is one person that I admire is Kozlow, I am so glad that he is back....welcome back body


----------

